# more tools of the trade



## mysteryscribe (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## terri (Oct 30, 2006)

And here I thought you painted digitally these days..... :razz:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 30, 2006)

yes for the most part they are antiques as well.  However the other day I got some lazer prints that had scratches.  I had to color in a couple of spots.  I didn't use the water colors but went with the oil versions.  Course it take a week for them to dry,


----------



## terri (Oct 30, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> yes for the most part they are antiques as well. However the other day I got some lazer prints that had scratches. I had to color in a couple of spots. I didn't use the water colors but went with the oil versions. Course it take a week for them to dry,


I bet they look great, though. :mrgreen:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 30, 2006)

If i could blend the tint i would be a happy camper.


----------

